# First show help!



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Western or English? 
At barn Before show:
Make sure to clean all tack really well, and bath your horse really well and check shoe clinches and trim up muzzle and ears and bridle path, pull mane if needed. 
Things to bring
Tack, extra saddle pads
Grooming supplies, including spot cleaner
Baby wipes 
Show clothes, extra shirt 
Boot wipes
Extra feed and hay
Water buckets
Hay net
Fly spray
I always carry a tube of electrolytes
If its hot, I carry a small ice chest with cloths, ice and Florida water in it for cool downs
Duct tape and zip ties
Saddle rack and bridle rack
Stall ID card with phone numbers and photo of horse on it. 
Muck bucket and pitch fork and make sure the show ground provides shavings 

We show English but that what we do. We have a tack trunk that all of our supplies fit in we place in barn aisle in front of stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

English...thanks!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

howrsegirl123 said:


> My first show with my new horse is next Saturday. I'm really excited, but also nervous! Any last minute suggestions on things to do/how to get ready? What should I bring? Wear? How should I warm up at the show? (it's a small show, by the way)


I'm glad you are excited, but no one on the internet can tell you how you should be warming up your horse at a show. You know the horse best, so you and your instructor (if you've gotten one yet) should make the plan on how to warm-up and show your horse.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Warm up wise we make sure to be there hours before showing, we hand graze for a while, then groom. Then school/warm up with trainer before the first class. Many people have to lunge etc so do make sure to discuss a plan of action with your trainer beforehand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

THREE HOURS BEFORE!!!! At a 730 class I would feel pretty funny about getting there at 430. Your coach should be answering these... Can I rephrase your question.. What do you have planned to wear now and what do you plan on bringing now? Showing up early is key (3hours works for you go for it! My number is 1.5-2 which includes warm up exc.) a coach is required at all shows... Don't take this the wrong way but do you have one?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My best piece of advice-Have Fun! Enjoy your rides!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Who said three hours? I said we get THERE hours before not THREE. We normally always get to a show at 6:30-7 am though to feed and clean stalls while it's quiet, and get some hand grazing time before it gets crowded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh LOL!! My phone has little letters sorry! Well going 3 hours early isn't unheard of


----------

